# how do i tell the sexes



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

i do not know the sexes like male or female of my rbps i think i need some more advice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you cannot tell until they actually breed and you watch them an see who does what.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Trigga said:


> you cannot tell until they actually breed and you watch them an see who does what.


thats great because mine are only 3 months young


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

RBP there is no way to determine the sexes of these piranha, they are not sexually dimorphic and there is no genetic differences "characteristic wise" that separates the males from the females, its pretty much like rolling the dice you might win and have a pair or you might role snake eyes, only time will tell.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

REDBELLYRIDER said:


> you cannot tell until they actually breed and you watch them an see who does what.


thats great because mine are only 3 months young
[/quote]
and they will not breed till about 10 months


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it been said, can not tell rather it male or female untill in breed....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

_"The species is not sexually dimorphic. Breeders of piranhas in the home aquarium note visual differences between the sexes, but this scrutiny is limited to fish that are observed for a period of time, up to and including pre-spawning activity. Then some differences can be noted, but subtle due to such activity. References to body girth or coloration is limited to the female being full of roe and the male in pre-spawning colors. Other references to thickness of first ray of anal or body girth is inconsequential to visually attempt to determine sex when the fish are observed in the wild and in a large group. Therefore it is of no value in determining sexual morphs of the species."_ *
*OPEFE: http://www.opefe.com/nattereri.html


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im not sure but i thought the female was thicker and the male hade more of an orangy tindge than the female


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

the thicker part ive heard but not the orange stuff but what if you have a well fed male and a neglected female so there is really no way to tell till they getting busy.


----------

